# Female Movie Stars



## Tisme (5 September 2017)

So I was thinking about that beautiful woman's face on the Corel Draw and thought to myself who are the most attractive women actors, not necessarily ranked in any order, just very pleasant on the eye.

Your thoughts?:


----------



## SirRumpole (5 September 2017)

Grace Kelly, Marylin Monroe, Barbara Eden.


----------



## PZ99 (5 September 2017)

Amanda Seyfried is a future Dr Who with them big eyes 






_Topless version available on request.... lol_


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2017)

Jacqueline Bissett.

Stunning.


----------



## pixel (5 September 2017)

Hedi Lamarr: Look into those eyes ...


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2017)

More my sorta Gal!


----------



## Value Collector (5 September 2017)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## SirRumpole (5 September 2017)

Hedy Lamarr invented a radio guidance system for torpedos.

Did you know that ?


----------



## Value Collector (5 September 2017)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Value Collector (5 September 2017)

Margot Robbie as Harley Quinn appeals to the inner geek boy in me, lol


----------



## cynic (5 September 2017)

https://www.google.com.au/search?dc...9.3..35i39k1.xOd5Ek83TVs#imgrc=ft_aS_1x5fS9EM:


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2017)

Not an ugly Ducking







Similar looking these English Girls.
Married one myself!


----------



## Value Collector (5 September 2017)

Rachael McAdams


----------



## dutchie (5 September 2017)

This is a very sexist thread.






I like it.


----------



## Value Collector (5 September 2017)

dutchie said:


> This is a very sexist thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it is. 

Another Geek boy one, Princess Leia aka Carrie Fisher


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 September 2017)

Well, now we know who's gay and who's not.  I think Tisme is doing market research for the plebiscite thread.


----------



## SirRumpole (5 September 2017)

More tv than movies. but there aren't many better packages than this


----------



## pixel (5 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Hedy Lamarr invented a radio guidance system for torpedos.
> 
> Did you know that ?



yes.
Actually, it's a radio transmission system that switches between frequencies to help avoid detection. That patent is still an essential component in wifi transmissions, and without it, CDMA or Bluetooth would not function.

Who says a beautiful woman can't be a smart cookie as well?


----------



## Tisme (5 September 2017)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Well, now we know who's gay and who's not.  I think Tisme is doing market research for the plebiscite thread.




 Nah just in the mood for eye candy ... males are incapable of thought when something pleasant on the ocular vision occurs.


----------



## PZ99 (5 September 2017)

pixel said:


> yes.
> Actually, it's a radio transmission system that switches between frequencies to help avoid detection. That patent is still an essential component in wifi transmissions, and without it, CDMA or Bluetooth would not function.
> 
> Who says a beautiful woman can't be a smart cookie as well?



Sounds like a technology that should be used in aircraft transmissions to avoid signal intrusion like what happened last year. > http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-09-05/melbourne-airport-hoax-caller-paul-sant-pleads-guilty/8873984

Another favourite bug eyed monster of mine was Jacqueline Pearce from the 80's...


----------



## cynic (5 September 2017)

dutchie said:


> This is a very sexist thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be easily remedied by those with the right kind of experience:
https://www.google.com.au/search?ie=UTF-8&client=tablet-android-samsung&source=android-browser&q=dame+edna&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=cjGuWbquOu3c8wfev44I#gfe_rd=cr&mie=e,overview,The Dame Edna Experience,H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVuLSz9U3MDIzqTIsf8Tozy3w8sc9YSm3SWtOXmN04FLNTrbSL0jNL8hJBVJFxfl5ViVlusUZ-eXFuol5Kbq5-WWZqcVC4lxsrnklmSWVQrxS3FycYBMNUtIteQDBhpikYAAAAA


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

Sasha Grey


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

They did things much more tastefully in the 60's. 

http://waist.it/wp-content/gallery/influences-barbara-eden/barbara_eden_03.jpg


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> They did things much more tastefully in the 60's.




Or should that just read "They appealed to my tastes in the 60's"


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Or should that just read "They appealed to my tastes in the 60's"




She still appeals to my tastes in my sixties.


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> She still appeals to my tastes in my sixties.




Jeannie was hot.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Jeannie was hot.




Are you old enough to remember that show ?


----------



## Tisme (6 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> She still appeals to my tastes in my sixties.



here you can enjoy this, plus a bonus of Dawn Wells


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Are you old enough to remember that show ?




they used to play heaps of reruns of I dream of Jeannie, Get smart and Bewitched back in the 90's, I grew up watching them after school.

At the time I was more of a Samantha (bewitched) fan though.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> At the time I was more of a Samantha fan though.




Yeah, she was cute too.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2017)

Anyone for Mambo Italiano ? With Brigitte Bardot


----------



## basilio (6 September 2017)

And to show we're not sexist let's celebrate the hot male film stars - as well as the women.


Brad and Angelina didn't have to do much acting in the love scenes in this movie.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2017)

And I couldn't resist Sophia Loren


----------



## Logique (6 September 2017)

A fair point Bas.
In the interests of fairness, one for the ladies, George Clooney.
 And if we're going retro, the late Arlene Martel, 'Tiger' in the HH series.


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

basilio said:


> And to show we're not sexist let's celebrate the hot male film stars - as well as the women.




When Chris Evans Played Capitain America, suddenly my wife was interest in the super hero genre, So I guess he makes the list, lol.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

Logique said:


> View attachment 72505
> View attachment 72506
> 
> A fair point Bas.
> ...




In the interest of fairness , I think that anyone who is interested in male movie stars should start their own thread, the title of this one is FEMALE movie stars.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2017)

Well this is a surprise !!  The "Thread Relevance" police have arrived in full regalia. Braids, brass and bugles.


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

basilio said:


> Well this is a surprise !!  The "Thread Relevance" police have arrived in full regalia. Braids, brass and bugles.




Actually, it's the politically correct police.

We can't have these flowers of womanhood corrupted by photos of vile male chauvians can we ?


----------



## Value Collector (6 September 2017)

> We can't have these flowers of womanhood corrupted by photos of vile male chauvians can we ?




Ok We will stick to your rules.

Jamie Clayton


----------



## pixel (6 September 2017)

When it comes to the fight, I want to have her on MY side:


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

pixel said:


> When it comes to the fight, I want to have her on MY side:




Or this one:-


----------



## pixel (6 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Or this one:-



... better still: Dame Diana Rigg as Emma Peel, the Avenger


----------



## SirRumpole (6 September 2017)

Diana was certainly hot stuff as was Joanna Lumley in her younger days.


----------



## Tisme (6 September 2017)

basilio said:


> And to show we're not sexist let's celebrate the hot male film stars - as well as the women.
> 
> 
> Brad and Angelina didn't have to do much acting in the love scenes in this movie.






Well of course you would hijack thread to draw attention to yourself under the guise of some gender disparity. But that's ok because sensitive you is doing it.

Rumpole's right; start a thread on Male Stars where you can post the men you find attractive.


----------



## Value Collector (7 September 2017)

> We can't have these flowers of womanhood corrupted by photos of vile male chauvians can we ?






Value Collector said:


> Ok We will stick to your rules.
> 
> Jamie Clayton




Did any one notice I was rebelling a bit here? I wasn't quite following the rules, hahaha


----------



## Tisme (7 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Did any one notice I was rebelling a bit here? I wasn't quite following the rules, hahaha





yeah, but no one wanted to say anything adverse about your choice of beauty.


----------



## Value Collector (7 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> yeah, but no one wanted to say anything adverse about your choice of beauty.



lol, liar.

I am sure if you noticed she was trans you would have said something.


----------



## Tisme (7 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> lol, liar.
> 
> I am sure if you noticed she was trans you would have said something.





I thought she just played a trans, so you did get me there. But honestly I did skip over her pic and thought meh.


----------



## basilio (7 September 2017)

Tisme said:


> Well of course you would hijack thread to draw attention to yourself under the guise of some gender disparity. But that's ok because sensitive you is doing it.
> 
> Rumpole's right; start a thread on Male Stars where you can post the men you find attractive.




Funny ? Was Angelina a guy dressed in drag ? Just didn't notice that. Just saw a beautiful woman with a handsome guy in a brilliant music clip.


----------



## PZ99 (7 September 2017)

Here's my "guard dang" movie star right here...


----------



## Value Collector (7 September 2017)

pixel said:


> ... better still: Dame Diana Rigg as Emma Peel, the Avenger
> 
> 
> View attachment 72511




Evangeline Lilly (as Tauriel from the hobbit), is my choice.






or

Elizabeth Olsen (as the witch from Avengers)


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Did any one notice I was rebelling a bit here? I wasn't quite following the rules, hahaha




No, I just didn't think (it) was all that hot.


----------



## PZ99 (3 October 2017)

Since there's been discussion of Tom Petty I'm listening to - and watching American girl 



Ethel Barrymore, Mary Pickford, Lillian Gish, Norma Talmage, Louise Brooks, Mary Astor, Katharine Hepburn, Bette Davis, Joan Crawford, Ava Gardner, Jean Arthur, Helen Hayes, Gene Tierney, Carole Lombard, Barbara Stanwyck, Rita Hayworth, Donna Reed, Hedy Lamarr, Loretta Young, Rosalind Russell, Paulette Goddard, Audrey Hepburn, Susan Hayward, Natalie Wood, Grace Kelly.


----------

